# Hurricane Kristina



## Cyberchef (Aug 27, 2005)

I just want to wish everyone safety.

We have friends in New Orleans that are getting ready to leave.  And they are ones that tend to stick it out.

What else is there to say, but that we hope that everyone is okay.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes its always bad when theres storms down there. Have to say a prayer for them!


----------

